#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2014-03-17
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/17/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
<jono> hey all
